# Julieanne Kost's Presets Downloads



## lay9eggs (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi,
Does anyone know where I can download JKost's presets? I looked into her blog but couldn't find the download page. 
I'm looking to download some simple (slightly warm tone) presets for b/w process. 

Thanks for your help
Aaron


----------



## Tony Jay (Dec 31, 2016)

Try this link:https://scproxy-prod.adobecc.com/do...63c&format=zip&filename=JKostBasicPresets.zip


----------



## lay9eggs (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks, Tony. Really appreciate your help

I just tried out the presets and found that the tones too strong. I'm really looking for a slightly, warm color so that the image doesn't look neutral.

Should anyone know of other presets that I can try, please let me know. Thank you

Aaron


----------



## Tony Jay (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi Aaron,

I got to say this: Presets are not really a magic bullet.
The edits they apply are not proportional to the image (either tones or hues) but absolute.
So, the "best" preset may be hopelessly inappropriate for your images.
I know many people offer free presets (good for them) but, frankly, those who sell presets (particularly those who make extravagant promises about the results) are, in my book anyway, only one step away from snake-oil salesmen.

There is just no substitute for developing your own skills.
Depending on how you shoot it may be possible for you to develop your own presets that complement your shooting but almost any preset that alters colour or tone will need fine-tuning for individual images.

I do use presets that alter sharpening and noise reduction based on ISO and specific lenses.
I have never used a preset that alters tones or colour.

Julieanne Kost is an acknowledged expert (in fact much more than that - she is also an artistic genius) in post-processing digital images but surely it is obvious that those presets you tried suit her photographic technique and aesthetic style rather than being universally applicable to all-comers.

So, my friendly, but serious, advice is to knuckle down and get really familiar with the Develop module, and, from there, develop your own style of image-making rather rather than trying to use the artistic styles of others.

Tony Jay


----------



## lay9eggs (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi Tony,
Thank you for the helpful advice. You are right in that I should create my own presets. I have been shooting B&W since film days, and at this time, digital. I'm not confident about using colors, but I guess it's time to soak my hands in hues.


----------



## Tony Jay (Dec 31, 2016)

lay9eggs said:


> Hi Tony,
> Thank you for the helpful advice. You are right in that I should create my own presets. I have been shooting B&W since film days, and at this time, digital. I'm not confident about using colors, but I guess it's time to soak my hands in hues.


Indeed!

And we can help you as you go.

And you do know this already but I just mention this as an encouragement: editing in Lightroom is completely non-destructive - use this knowledge and experiment and experiment!
If you don't like the result hit reset and start again.

I am still refining my post-processing after 10 years!

Tony Jay


----------



## lay9eggs (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes. This has been the go-to place whenever I get into trouble. The community here has been incredibly helpful. I'm really thankful to many who has patiently guided me through.
Wishing all a Blessed New Year


----------

